# 75% Carpet X Sorong GTP



## Yasser (Feb 16, 2009)

These are the "normal" siblings from our Jagpondro clutch. We bred our 50% Carpet X GTP to a Jaguar Carpet and got a handful of really neat babies. The Jagpondros are insane now! I just launched the site on them recently at www.jagpondro.com But there will be more to come!
Hybrid haters, keep it to yourselves...you'll just be wasting your breath/fingers.

Yasser


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Feb 16, 2009)

well i don't know about anyone else but i think they look great


----------



## gman78 (Feb 16, 2009)

different anyway...


----------



## Parko (Feb 16, 2009)

Did many of them die from the lethal Jag gene thing? Got photo's of them?


----------



## Yasser (Feb 16, 2009)

Jaguars aren't lethal...but one of the Jagpondros did not eat and I was forcefeeding it....eventually it died. The others are pigs. All are doing great. 
There are Jagpondros and more siblings and info as well for all to see at www.jagpondro.com 

No conspiracies here lol.

Yasser


----------



## Parko (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah yeah that's right, it's when you put 2 jags togethor that you get the lethal gene thing that kills a chunk of the clutch isn't it? The ''super jag'' Lol . My bad, get's hard to keep up with it all.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Feb 16, 2009)

hmmm


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 16, 2009)

richard craniums..........


----------



## Retic (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes exactly, as Yasser said "Hybrid haters, keep it to yourselves...you'll just be wasting your breath/fingers."


----------



## raist (Feb 16, 2009)

Agreed boa, to each his own. Does anyone know if carpondro undergo a colour change the way GTPs do?


----------



## Parko (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol, funny little people.


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 16, 2009)

boa said:


> Yes exactly, as Yasser said "Hybrid haters, keep it to yourselves...you'll just be wasting your breath/fingers."



who is he to tell us to keep it to yourselves, you put something up for show and comment you will get varied opinions.
i think they are crap,crap,crap. ,
cheers


----------



## pythoness (Feb 16, 2009)

beautiful animals.


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 16, 2009)

jag****o


----------



## Kersten (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol Raist, Boa's not saying each to their own, he's saying keep your opinion to yourself. Big difference.

Sieg Heil!


----------



## herpkeeper (Feb 16, 2009)

i've seen better looking coastal carpets !
spot on redbellybite.....................................


----------



## ad (Feb 16, 2009)

hehe Kersten, these boys have their own websites to promote their rubbish, without any fear of 'attack', the fact they post here is a reflection on a). their ego and b). how pathetic their websites are :lol:


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes parko, putting jag and jag together will get 50% jags and 50% superforms, that being leucistic. No leucistic carpet has survived longer then a couple of months.


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 16, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> i've seen better looking coastal carpets !.....................................



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## caradeller (Feb 16, 2009)

> herpkeeperi've seen better looking coastal carpets !
> spot on redbellybite.....................................


i tend to agree...


----------



## missllama (Feb 16, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Yes parko, putting jag and jag together will get 50% jags and 50% superforms, that being leucistic. No leucistic carpet has survived longer then a couple of months.



why would people do that then  if they only get such a short life its not fair on the animal 
how do they die? or does it varie?


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry but I have never understood why anyone would do that to Chondro bloodlines, I think it goes to show what every single Morelia species could eventually look like (even the totally unique GTP). I don't care what US or European keepers breed though, It does not impact on me at all, however "you will get opinions" when posting on a forum for Australian pythons with mainly Australian members.


----------



## Kersten (Feb 16, 2009)

Ad I think there's also a little of c) they're in the mood to cause a stoush. You can't possibly have been reading the threads on this site for the past few weeks and not know it would cause a blue. Leading off with confrontational directives such as keep your opinions to yourself is a a good indicator.

Funny thing was I had a more diplomatic reply in mind until I read that. 

I'm sure they're appreciated more where you're from Yasser. If that's the desired outcome of that particular pairing then congratulations, you've achieved it.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 16, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> why would people do that then  if they only get such a short life its not fair on the animal
> how do they die? or does it varie?



Some go full term and don't emerge, most have heavy neurological problems, I don't think any have ever eaten by themselves. The was one they call the paradox I believe that lasted 3 months and seemed ok, but after 3 or so months it started having major problems and died. Most die within hours or a couple of days after hatching. 

I'm sorry to inform you but I think these animals are quite ugly, JMO. I am however curious, do any of these or even the 50% carpet x chondros go through any sort of colour change?


----------



## missllama (Feb 16, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Some go full term and don't emerge, most have heavy neurological problems, I don't think any have ever eaten by themselves. The was one they call the paradox I believe that lasted 3 months and seemed ok, but after 3 or so months it started having major problems and died. Most die within hours or a couple of days after hatching.
> 
> I'm sorry to inform you but I think these animals are quite ugly, JMO. I am however curious, do any of these or even the 50% carpet x chondros go through any sort of colour change?




it should be illegal then coz thats animal cruelty in a way, knowing that they will end up like that and still breeding them to get babys like that  poor little things thats just horrible


----------



## herpkeeper (Feb 16, 2009)

absolutely RIGHT on the $$$ Ad, well said !
Tremain has the right saying & i quote
Say no to hybrids and the idiots that breed them .............................:evil:


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 16, 2009)

What an ugly looking python!! Poor GTP has lost all its looks, gone from a ballroom gown to trakie dacks poor thing!!


----------



## Sturdy (Feb 16, 2009)

discusting.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 16, 2009)

The light coloured one just looks like an average Carpet, the dark one looks nice, but better than a viridis or top shelf Jungle? I don't think so


----------



## Lozza (Feb 16, 2009)

Yasser said:


> I just launched the site on them recently at www.jagpondro.com But there will be more to come!


I don't mind the look of Lemonpepper, Cobbler & Emo, but the rest of the clutch look quite boring - some actually ugly imo. I guess people were right when they said there would be a whole lot of ugly for the few stunners :|
I would much prefer a pure GTP to any of them.


----------



## ad (Feb 16, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> absolutely RIGHT on the $$$ Ad, well said !
> Tremain has the right saying & i quote
> Say no to hybrids and the idiots that breed them .............................:evil:




hehe agreed 

Ya gotta love how they call them 'Sorong' as if the locale actually means something :lol: I wonder what the result would have been if it was a Merauke or Iron Range.


and yes Kersten, we shouldn't feed the trolls,  But it gives a great example of what the Australian scene should avoid


----------



## Yasser (Feb 16, 2009)

Regardless of the outspoken hornets, I always quietly get a huge outpouring of folks who email me quietly that have the very opposite feelings you all have so vehemently stood by. It stifles knowledge. (insert your quips as needed)
But hey, whatever blows your skirt up...keep swingin' away. I posted this stuff because there is a larger portion of Aussies that are highly interested in hybrids. If I wanted to get attention for it, I would not have asked for hybrid bashers to attempt to refrain.

Yasser


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 16, 2009)

I keep an eye on the US forums, and the animals you have posted on APS today are nothing special compared to some animals bred by US breeders, I guess that is why you have to post on an Aussie forum?


----------



## Yasser (Feb 16, 2009)

Well ya must not keep up too well because these animals and much of my collection are posted on some of the bigger US sites. :lol:
So try again...nice attempt but yeah, try again if you must.
I really see no need in defending myself though so I won't...bash all you wish, it only makes you look worse. You guys sure do try to hit below the belt as often as possible huh? Can't keep a debate civil? I was hoping for good conversation perhaps out of all of this. 

Yasser


----------



## JasonL (Feb 16, 2009)

Touchy times down here Yasser, Hybrids war is just kicking off, Many blame the OS markets for creating interest in them ect ect..


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 16, 2009)

Yasser
What conversation where you really expecting here anyhow, knowing full well that many users here do not readily support the hybrid concept with open arms?

Regards Dave


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't think anyone was hitting below the belt. The animals you have posted might deviate in looks from wild type but they are not making me put a pillow in my lap! If you want total acceptance and praise then you should stick to posting on your Hydrid loving sites. However, we all like pictures so if you can take a good dose of critisism post away.....


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 16, 2009)

I haven't seen you answer any of the legitimate questions in this thread so I guess you are not really here for 'good conversation' but rather to stir.


----------



## Kersten (Feb 16, 2009)

How is a debate civil when it begins with one side telling the other to keep their mouths shut....or is that fingers still? :lol:


----------



## cris (Feb 16, 2009)

They look very nice, much better than those bredli jags.


----------



## gravitation (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll keep it simple.

Why bother.


----------



## itbites (Feb 16, 2009)

As most have said they look horrid!

If you were to focus as much on pure locale animals

As what you do breeding mongrels then you might have something

worth showing off


----------



## Jason (Feb 16, 2009)

looking good mate. must admit i like the 50% GTP 50% jungles a bit more... the jagpondro's look top notch!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 16, 2009)

The fact that they are a hybrid doesn't bother me, I just don't find them very attractive, pure GTP's look better.


----------



## megrim (Feb 16, 2009)

Out of the ten listed on your website, 3 did not impress me much. 'Twighlight', 'Bear', and 'Lichen' didn't do anything for me, though I found the rest to be beautiful, especially 'Mayvolt' and 'Stagger' who took my breath away.
Admittedly a pure GTP looks better, but it seems a rather moot point when that obviously wasn't what you were trying to breed here


----------



## zeke22 (Feb 16, 2009)

well i think they are just beautiful Yasser!!! i dont see the big deal with hybrids - perhaps some of those with such negetive attitudes are jealous! Everyone has their own view and opinion, some just keep stupid comments to themselves.


----------



## gravitation (Feb 16, 2009)

Yasser said:


> Well ya must not keep up too well because these animals and much of my collection are posted on some of the bigger US sites.




Can i ask you genuinely though, why are you interested in cross breeding snakes? I don't like to play god and i don't like other people trying it either but i just don't see the point (other than possibly getting a nice looking snake out of it). Still will be classed as a hybrid, not being worth as much as something pure. As far as i know the only affects it has on snakes are negative ones.

So just why?

Aside from the snakes not being pure, i really don't find them that attractive at all, i think you can't go passed a nice gtp and to cross it is just a foolish waste of time and an insult to mother nature.

and, i'm also going to say that this is my opinion with any animal, dog, horse - you name it.
I do think it's possible to have such thing as a well bred crossbred animal, for example in dogs the aussie bulldogs have made some nice changes to the british bulldogs health issues as opposed to 'spoodles' and things but having said that there is usually nothing to improve on health wise with most snake species?

It just leaves me confused is all.


----------



## scorps (Feb 16, 2009)

Why is it that everyone finds it important to come to an Australian forum and put up pics of mongrel snakes or even for Australian people to google these mongrel snakes and put them up.


----------



## gravitation (Feb 16, 2009)

and oh my god i just went to 'hybrid haven', that freaks me out. 
Especially the dog section, a chinese crested x pitbull? An english staffy x golden retriever?


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 16, 2009)

hey yassar, what was it that you were/are trying to acheive?, if you feel that you kicked your goal then the crossbar is not set very high at all. 
jmo
cheers


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Feb 16, 2009)

I would much prefer to see a beautiful Green Tree Python, sorry but maybe you are over stimulated over there. Perhaps you should resort back to basics and appreciate nature at its finest.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 16, 2009)

would have been more impressed to have seen a clutch of GTP and a clutch of jags. But to cross the two and create these just seems a waste to me. If you want something that looks lesser then average carpet python why don't you just find the two uglies coastals you can find and breed them?


----------



## ItsPixie (Feb 16, 2009)

I think they are beautiful


----------



## lector (Feb 16, 2009)

WOW... How about some damn civility...Why waste computer space argueing about how ugly you find something.I am just amazed about the amount of people who have commented negatively when asked not to, just because the animals are hybrids. I have come across threads by Yasser in overseas forums and would like to credit him on his prowess as a breeder. The amount of effort put into the breeding of some of his animals must be phenominal. As many of you know not just anyone can get their animals to breed and whether you agree with making hybrids or not credit must go to Yasser for just being able to make a GTP breed with a carpet.


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 16, 2009)

lector said:


> whether you agree with making hybrids or not credit must go to Yasser for just being able to make a GTP breed with a carpet.



:lol: classic, putting two cooled breeding-ready (compatable) animals in together is amazing.....


----------



## gravitation (Feb 16, 2009)

lector said:


> WOW... How about some damn civility...Why waste computer space argueing about how ugly you find something.I am just amazed about the amount of people who have commented negatively when asked not to, just because the animals are hybrids. I have come across threads by Yasser in overseas forums and would like to credit him on his prowess as a breeder. The amount of effort put into the breeding of some of his animals must be phenominal. As many of you know not just anyone can get their animals to breed and whether you agree with making hybrids or not credit must go to Yasser for just being able to make a GTP breed with a carpet.




It's a forum, you debate, you give advice, you discuss things, you voice your opinion. Hey, i had questions about this hybrid stuff and they didn't get answered, some people act like hybrids arn't such a bad thing but i'm yet to hear people give evidence or an explanation as to why they do it.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 16, 2009)

Stick pics of the entire clutch up.Always amuses me that only one or two examples of clutches such as this get shown.Also older sibs if you have any.


----------



## gravitation (Feb 16, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> :lol: classic, putting two cooled breeding-ready (compatable) animals in together is amazing.....



That's what i was thinking, to me it's a chance factor, has little to do with the person that placed them in the same enclosure.


----------



## lector (Feb 16, 2009)

gravitation- I guess the idea is to make something different. There are really few negative affects that arise from crossing, i have never seen it written that a hybrid python is more likely to get IBD or just a respiratory infection...and overseas there is money in it...you take a 300 dollar GTP and cross it with a 150 dollar carpet and you get a 2000 dollar bub.
caustic- have you ever tried breeding a carpet to a GTP? im willing to bet you find it a hell of a lot harder then just breeding a pair of carpets


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 16, 2009)

lector said:


> caustic- have you ever tried breeding a carpet to a GTP? im willing to bet you find it a hell of a lot harder then just breeding a pair of carpets



NO! that's the whole point, I wouldn't breed them:lol: But what extra effort is put in to breed a carpet to a GTP? I am imagining chalk boards filled with calculations and test tubes strewn desks..... They either breed or not, and with repeated introductions (as most breeders do) you have a good chance of mating taking place I would assume?


----------



## megrim (Feb 16, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Stick pics of the entire clutch up.Always amuses me that only one or two examples of clutches such as this get shown.Also older sibs if you have any.




If you actually go have a look at his website, all the offspring, (as far as I can tell), are shown on it. They don't all do it for me, but there's really only 3 out of the clutch that don't 'flip my switch'.

_Edit: _The page in fact has a full write up of the entire process from conception to hatching and photos of the parents.


----------



## lector (Feb 16, 2009)

While i dont breed hybrids i do know a bloke who has tried this combination and the general consensus is that they are hard to breed because
-The 2 animals have different cooling points
- GTPs are mainly arboreal
- The animals have to be very compatible
Just to name a few. It is not as simple as just whacking 2 or even 3 animals that have been cooled and expecting magic to happen


----------



## BenReyn (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking good
Ben.


----------



## elapid66 (Feb 16, 2009)

nothing wrong with them mate lookin good


----------



## gravitation (Feb 16, 2009)

lector said:


> gravitation- I guess the idea is to make something different. There are really few negative affects that arise from crossing, i have never seen it written that a hybrid python is more likely to get IBD or just a respiratory infection...and overseas there is money in it...you take a 300 dollar GTP and cross it with a 150 dollar carpet and you get a 2000 dollar bub.
> caustic- have you ever tried breeding a carpet to a GTP? im willing to bet you find it a hell of a lot harder then just breeding a pair of carpets



I've heard alot of rumours about health issues, i'm not sure which are true or not but i know alot about cross breeding other animals and i'm betting it can't be that much better.

Ah just as i suspected, it's all about money then? Not about the well being of the animal or the overall species?

Well that's all i needed to know.

and i agree with caustic, i don't think it would be THAT different from breeding same species snakes, know what to do when and chances are you've got babies.


----------



## ClareB (Feb 16, 2009)

Hybrids are like I've said not my cup of tea but the one on your website marked 'lemonpepper' is such an interesting looking animal.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Feb 16, 2009)

IMO I wouldn't ever X Breed but in saying this IF I like the look of a hybrid I might buy one BUT I would never breed it. I love my pure's there just more stunning and tend to keep there colour better. Plus he's from america thats what alot of breeders do and its hard o tell a pure animal there anyways cause there is hardly any pure animals left in America so people ether have to ship them in or keep with what they have available to them and breed. they don't have our luxury of abundance of clean PURE animals. + I prase the fact its illegal here to x breed but still think that those aussie's that breed by making hybreds despite the law are complete idiets. 

I do however think most of those animals of yours are ugly and look like washed out average coastals, however there are 3 in the clutch on your website I do find something spectacular no matter what everyone else may thing these are still pythons and someone will love them no matter what there labeled as. 

I like Lemonpepper, Cobbler and Emo they are something different. but I do think crossing a GTP with a coastal is stupid cause its an ugly animal but the diomand X Jag is stunning but would never buy one if I was there in the states. 

this is my oppinion and I know its all over the shop but thats how I feel about the hole Hybred thing and your animals. not everyone will like them but there will always be that special someone that will see past the mungrell lable and love it because of some reason that it appeals to them.


----------



## megrim (Feb 16, 2009)

Pythons Rule said:


> I prase the fact its illegal here to x breed but still think that those aussie's that breed by making hybreds despite the law are complete idiets..



It is not illegal in all states. It's certainly illegal in QLD, I've been told it's illegal in NSW (though haven't read the legislature myself yet). Completely legal to cross-breed in Victoria, I have no idea as to other states and territories.


----------



## Renagade (Feb 16, 2009)

i think they look pretty good, not the best carpondros ive seen, but pretty none the less. thanks for posting. I know its morbid, but i love to see people still crying a river over this sort of thing when it is overseas and doent even affect them. haha.
ren


----------



## Pythons Rule (Feb 16, 2009)

its illegal here too. but even with the state's that it legal to I'd never concider it.


----------



## gravitation (Feb 16, 2009)

I especially hate how they give them cute little names rather than just saying it's a blah blah cross with a blah blah.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmm:| 

Well I admit they do look kinda nice, but I'm not going to take sides, as was pointed out, you tell "hybrid haters" to keep it to themselves, but you post something and ask for some opinions, either way some will be good but there shall be bad ones too. 


Not too bad in the looks department though


----------



## gravitation (Feb 16, 2009)

Renagade said:


> I know its morbid, but i love to see people still crying a river over this sort of thing when it is overseas and doent even affect them. haha.
> ren



That's like saying why be upset crime goes on in the US when it doesn't affect us?
Pretty silly.

Doesn't affect some people personally but it affects animals and species of which they care for.


----------



## coz666 (Feb 16, 2009)

its a very nice photo.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 16, 2009)

will admit some hybrids look nice, but feel that we are the only country left that isn't engolfed in the hybrid craze and would like to see it stay that way.... we have so many unique reptile here and would be a shame to see more reptiles being crossed and tainted than what already is goin on here... i will look, but wont endorse... they look ok, but like others have said, seen better pure line natives here on our home ground...

i belive over seas hybrids or any like shouldn't be posted on an australian site with so many for keeping things pure as it mite get newbies into the craze of hybrids... or our state governments should ban perpose bred hybrids in this country...


----------



## liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

mate they look good, you guys in the usa have some nice looking reptiles. keep the pics coming and love ur webiste very good.
i hate how if some one on here has a different opinion they get hounded no wonder so many people give up on this place.


----------



## Kris (Feb 16, 2009)

Yasser said:


> We bred our 50% Carpet X GTP to a Jaguar Carpet and got a handful of really neat babies. Yasser



Just curious, where are the "really neat babies"? 

Cheers,

Kris.


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry, not a fan. Give me a nice GTP anyday


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful Yasser, love your work.

As for the immature, ignorant comments...just ignore them mate and keep posting to pee them off even more 

I love seeing them anyway


----------



## Renagade (Feb 17, 2009)

gravitation said:


> That's like saying why be upset crime goes on in the US when it doesn't affect us?
> Pretty silly.
> 
> Doesn't affect some people personally but it affects animals and species of which they care for.



sounds like you watch to much TV. get over it.


----------



## gravitation (Feb 17, 2009)

Renagade said:


> sounds like you watch to much TV. get over it.




Yeah, can totally see how that has anything to do with television?


----------



## scorps (Feb 17, 2009)

God I wish his website would stay "AUSSIE" pythons and snakes not USA people putting up crap pythons and snakes


----------



## Dodie (Feb 17, 2009)

I wouldn't breed em/own them, but I admire any critter for it's beauty..

Who here owns a dog that hasn't been crossed? :lol:


----------



## scorps (Feb 17, 2009)

Dodie said:


> I wouldn't breed em/own them, but I admire any critter for it's beauty..
> 
> Who here owns a dog that hasn't been crossed? :lol:




I do, all our dogs are 100 percent pure bred pedigree American Staffy's.


----------



## Barno111 (Feb 17, 2009)

They look like crap! Why ruin to perfect species!


----------



## zack13 (Feb 17, 2009)

I think they look pretty good. I love all the people who say all hybrids are ugly juest because they don't like hybrids. I wouldn't breed or own a hybrid. 

In saying that though you can not tell people what they are doing is wrong and playing god when you take snakes out of the wild, put them in a cage and choose who they breed with to get certain looks, just seem a bit hypocritical. JMO


----------



## Dodie (Feb 17, 2009)

scorps said:


> I do, all our dogs are 100 percent pure bred pedigree American Staffy's.


 
and no dogs were ever crossed to produce you're dog the way it is now?..


----------



## Retic (Feb 17, 2009)

How did an American Staffy become what they are ? How do they differ from the original English Staffy ?


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 17, 2009)

Bax155 said:


> , gone from a ballroom gown to trakie dacks!!


 
:lol:


----------



## amazonian (Feb 17, 2009)

I would keep it as a pet too
(If my freezer was already full of hybrids)


----------



## Barno111 (Feb 17, 2009)

There is nothing special to those snakes shown i dont like the look of them at all! you cant see any of the GTP in them!


----------



## red-devil (Mar 27, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! You Have Successfully turned a Ferrari into a moped! way to "improve" an already outstanding python. lol If you believe thats successful, i genuinely feel sorry for you. I guess not everybody has standards.


----------



## Yasser (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words.

My goal was not to "improve" anything. I bred and raise non hybrid and hybrid specimens for the sheer joy of it all. What I do with my animals is of no concern to you. And I do in fact feel successful and believe me, I will sleep better knowing you "genuinely" feel sorry for me.:lol: 
And you are right, not everyone has standards. you should get some. Start with some frickin' manners.

Yasser


----------



## funcouple (Mar 27, 2009)

Hybrid haters, keep it to yourselves...you'll just be wasting your breath/fingers.

if you dont want everyones opinion on your hybrids dont post them on a public forum. i dont like hybrid, i have my reasons. i have seen some nice hybrids (not many tho) but yours are very average. (my opinion, im no expert) as others have said, ive seen better looking coastal carpets. by the way this hasnt wasted any of my fingers. hope i didnt waste any of your time reading my post


----------



## ihaveherps (Mar 27, 2009)

Yasser, when you poke a hornets nest, you cant whinge when you get stung....


----------



## bulionz (Mar 27, 2009)

funcouple said:


> Hybrid haters, keep it to yourselves...you'll just be wasting your breath/fingers.
> 
> if you dont want everyones opinion on your hybrids dont post them on a public forum. i dont like hybrid, i have my reasons. i have seen some nice hybrids (not many tho) but yours are very average. (my opinion, im no expert) as others have said, ive seen better looking coastal carpets. by the way this hasnt wasted any of my fingers. hope i didnt waste any of your time reading my post


 lol be nice fc isnt a hybrid a x bred snake


----------



## funcouple (Mar 27, 2009)

bulionz said:


> lol be nice fc isnt a hybrid a x bred snake


 
i was being nice. i just gave my opinion. i wasnt being rude. sorry if it seemed that i was.
yes a hybrid is a cross bred snake


----------



## zobo (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL
same ol same ol, good to see nothing changes when a hybrid post is put up.
j


----------



## Australis (Mar 27, 2009)

ihaveherps said:


> Yasser, when you poke a hornets nest, you cant whinge when you get stung....



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Yasser (Mar 27, 2009)

I am not whining in the least. I am just appalled at how many folks here seem to only be able to show disagreement by way of insults and rude comments. If you disagree, more power to you....but if you disgree publicly, do it with a little itelligent debate. It comes down to the sheer lack of tact exhibited by many on JUST this forum. 

And it's also quite funny to really take those comments seriously considering literally about 70% of the traffic on www.Jagpondro.com, since its inception, has come from where? Aussiepythons.com!!!!:lol:

Yasser


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 27, 2009)

Kersten said:


> How is a debate civil when it begins with one side telling the other to keep their mouths shut....or is that fingers still? :lol:


 I believe you hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## Yasser (Mar 27, 2009)

The sentiments I have were not derived just from this thread. Take a look and see how folks have been in past posts...then you will more easily understand why I said what I said at the beginning this THIS thread. But the drama for many of you began long ago!
:lol:

Yasser


----------



## mungus (Mar 27, 2009)

The one on the right is amazing...................
A civil debate is healthy, its the wanna be's on this site that make it very difficult to conduct one.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 27, 2009)

Yasser said:


> And it's also quite funny to really take those comments seriously considering literally about 70% of the traffic on www.Jagpondro.com, since its inception, has come from where? Aussiepythons.com!!!!:lol:
> 
> Yasser


Is it just me or would that be because you asked people to make their opinion on your weird and wacky hybrids, and gave the link to us to look at?:?


----------



## FAY (Mar 27, 2009)

There is nothing wrong about voicing your opinions, but there is if the opinions are rude and insulting.
Yasser is in the USA, where cross breeding is very accepted.


----------



## Kurto (Mar 27, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> There is nothing wrong about voicing your opinions, but there is if the opinions are rude and insulting.
> Yasser is in the USA, where cross breeding is very accepted.



Well said. A fellow herper from across the globe comes to APS to share some 'different' animals and all we can do is criticize. If you've got nothing positive to say, why say anything?


----------



## Lewy (Mar 27, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Yasser is in the USA, where cross breeding is very accepted.


 

Still dosent make it right


----------



## moreliainsanity (Mar 27, 2009)

At least Yasser is kind enough to choose the right words on his replies.
We just can't get to emotional on hybrid debates as it does'nt have a good end result.
No need to insult other herpers because they have different views from yours.........


Leigh


----------



## amazonian (Mar 27, 2009)

My opinion is extended from the chamber of my 303


----------



## Retic (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you for your input Yasser, unfortunately some people feel they can even inflict their blinkered views on others in a different country. As many know they are beautiful animals in their own right, not everyone likes or appreciates them but that is the same as anything. 



Yasser said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> My goal was not to "improve" anything. I bred and raise non hybrid and hybrid specimens for the sheer joy of it all. What I do with my animals is of no concern to you. And I do in fact feel successful and believe me, I will sleep better knowing you "genuinely" feel sorry for me.:lol:
> And you are right, not everyone has standards. you should get some. Start with some frickin' manners.
> ...


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 27, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> There is nothing wrong about voicing your opinions, but there is if the opinions are rude and insulting.
> Yasser is in the USA, where cross breeding is very accepted.


 Thats right if Yasser wants to "cross dress "its his choice


----------



## CHONDROS (Mar 27, 2009)

say what you like but i no of a planned breeding off gtp x coastel albino darwin x gtp rsp x albino darwin rsp x carpet im told all will be paired but he will has to see how it goes


----------



## amazonian (Mar 27, 2009)

CHONDROS said:


> say what you like but i no of a planned breeding off gtp x coastel albino darwin x gtp rsp x albino darwin rsp x carpet im told all will be paired but he will has to see how it goes


 
And your bragging about knowing of these planned breedings because????

Who cares!
Knowing these things dosn't make you an Elite hobbyist here.
You don't get credit or reputation as a big name for knowing this lmao.


----------



## CHONDROS (Mar 27, 2009)

amazonian said:


> And your bragging about knowing of these planned breedings because????
> 
> Who cares!
> Knowing these things dosn't make you an Elite hobbyist here.
> You don't get credit or reputation as a big name for knowing this lmao.



no mate just letting you all no what is to cum this year 

for all you people that hate them good for you but if you like them breed more and more just sell them for what they are


----------



## amazonian (Mar 27, 2009)

CHONDROS said:


> no mate just letting you all no what is to cum this year
> 
> for all you people that hate them good for you but if you like them breed more and more just sell them for what they are


 
I think you mean come. 

We all know what to expect this year and every year there after.
Cross breeders openly discussing their putred practice on here confirms it.


----------



## Lewy (Mar 27, 2009)

CHONDROS said:


> no mate just letting you all no what is to cum this year


 

ROFL :lol:


----------



## Kurama (Mar 27, 2009)

So many people chase their own tails, in the end your just making yourself look foolish. 

Just checked out your site Yasser got some nice looking animals there!

cheers


----------



## zobo (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm glad that I am not the only one who has noticed that certain people always seem to resort to name calling. insults etc as they are not civil or educated enough to express their opinions clearly and just get all worked up and emotional.
I suppose these are the same type of 'people' that like to solve disagreements by 'stepping outside' LOL
because we all know violence is the answer to everything!
everyone has an opinion, but some can just express theirs like adults and then there are the others!
It's funny because it's the same rubbish, same people, just different threads
j


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 27, 2009)

Everyone has a opinion,some agree,some dont.Im against cross-breeding but there is ppl out there doing it,like it or not,ITS HAPPENING.As far as im concerned,if you have nothing nice,decent to say,why bother saying it.Remember all the Antaresia family years ago were classed as one species,Childrns,Spotted and Stimson,how many of them were crossed with one another.As long as ppl that have them class them as what they are.


----------



## amazonian (Mar 27, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> there is ppl out there doing it,like it or not,ITS HAPPENING.As far as im concerned,if you have nothing nice,decent to say,why bother saying it.


 
Peadophillia is happening in this world too whether you like it or not.
Keeping silent is not the way to fight an illegal or morally wrong practice. If the breeders can voice their opinions loud & proud why cant the purists yell & shout theirs out?


----------



## Retic (Mar 27, 2009)

Where was he bragging about it ? Where did he infer it makes him or anyone an elist hobbyist ? Where did he expect credit or anything else ? Chondro was merely stating what was happening.



amazonian said:


> And your bragging about knowing of these planned breedings because????
> 
> Who cares!
> Knowing these things dosn't make you an Elite hobbyist here.
> You don't get credit or reputation as a big name for knowing this lmao.


----------



## amazonian (Mar 27, 2009)

boa said:


> Where was he bragging about it ? Where did he infer it makes him or anyone an elist hobbyist ? Where did he expect credit or anything else ? Chondro was merely stating what was happening.


 
:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## scorps (Feb 9, 2011)

I love this thread how everyones saying how bad hybrids are, now jags are everywhere no one cares


----------



## lgotje (Feb 9, 2011)

hybrids make life more interesting nice snakes mate


----------

